# BMW 3-Series E90



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Thought i'd show you my E90, got it just over a year ago. Big difference compared to the MK5 Astra i had before it.

This is what it looked like when i bought it

















One year later, this is how it looks 


































































Gave it a quick wash, then polished with AG UDS


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Those wheels are so gorgeous


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Very tidy mate. Fair play. BMW are my favourite cars. However, a Midnight blue Diablo would be the ultimate for me.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Lovely job! Wheels looks great


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Love the alloys I want!!!


----------



## aldouk (May 6, 2012)

Very nice indeed


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

cheers guys, took a while to mod it but i got there in the end lol


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

are those genuine alloys?


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

That has a beautiful stance on the CSLs. Ive often thought about getting an E90 (even a tourer) and lowering it on darkened CSLs. Awesome!


----------



## frasermcc (Aug 6, 2012)

What alloys are they? I need them on my e90. There amazing


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

You have literally changed everything on that car.

Xenons
Regi plate
Bumper
Wheels 
Exhaust
Spoiler
Grill
Rear reverse lights
Removed the mud flaps

Must have spent a pretty penny on that.........


----------



## Scorpio (May 29, 2006)

Look great, real oem style.

Are the xenons oem or aftermarket?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks fantastic got an e90 330d m sport and been great car saphire black as well , wheels stunning what size are they and any links, as due to shift car in next year to new F30 and want different wheels on it, thanks Derek


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, yeah i mean whenever i got the car it looked pretty basic, i just couldnt wait to get modifying it, if my previous cars are anything to go by, i knew that this one was going to look good.

For me, to have a great looking car means a lot to me, i dont smoke and dont often drink so i put the money into the car and i love the fact that its not your typical 23yr olds car although its annoying when everyone asks am i driving "daddy's car", but im used to that now lol

The xenon headlights are aftermarket units but asthetically they are the closest to the OEM units that you can get and the alloys are 19 inch Autodesign CSL reps (M3 offset). I set out to keep everything OEM style as i believe these cars look best this way, but i also wanted it to stand out a little from other E90s on the road.



Grommit said:


> You have literally changed everything on that car.
> 
> Xenons
> Regi plate
> ...


Thats not all mate, its also got

Coilover suspension
Remap
Full Led interior conversion

Nice things cost a lot of money but i think its worth it at the end of the day


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Looks mint, those alloys are gorgeous


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Love the alloys, wish my alloys were in mint condition


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good mate :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

AaronB said:


> Thanks guys, yeah i mean whenever i got the car it looked pretty basic, i just couldnt wait to get modifying it, if my previous cars are anything to go by, i knew that this one was going to look good.
> 
> For me, to have a great looking car means a lot to me, i dont smoke and dont often drink so i put the money into the car and i love the fact that its not your typical 23yr olds car although its annoying when everyone asks am i driving "daddy's car", but im used to that now lol
> 
> ...


What LEDs are they? fancied doing this on my own car.....got any details?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Was the car blurred when you bought it ?

Thats a shocking first photo !


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

cheers guys 



Grommit said:


> What LEDs are they? fancied doing this on my own car.....got any details?


They are just leds off ebay mate, i typed all of the different bulb sizes in the car and just bought the leds that i needed



alexj said:


> Was the car blurred when you bought it ?
> 
> Thats a shocking first photo !


yeah sorry about that :lol: i couldnt find any better pics of when i first got the car


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Excellent mate... Looks mean:thumb:


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

What made you buy an SE rather than the m sport? you must have spent m sport money on it getting it to that point

looks awesome though mate... you need the LCI m sport front bumper on it though


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

What a transformation. The car looks mean as! Is the car a diesel or petrol?


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Great work glad to see you are taken care of it.


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

cheers lads :thumb:



snoopin said:


> What made you buy an SE rather than the m sport? you must have spent m sport money on it getting it to that point
> 
> looks awesome though mate... you need the LCI m sport front bumper on it though


Last year, being only 22 at the time and living in northern ireland, the insurance on an M sport was so much more expensive, so i settled for an SE and set out to put my own stamp on it 

If i were to put an LCI M sport bumper on my car, i would have to change the bonnet to as the kidney grills are a different shape


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

jamie crookston said:


> What a transformation. The car looks mean as! Is the car a diesel or petrol?


its a 2 litre diesel mate


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks nice! Good job. :thumb:

Chris.


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

cheers lad


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

where did you get the headlights from mate?:thumb:


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

shane_ctr said:


> where did you get the headlights from mate?:thumb:


Prestige Performance Centre :thumb:


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Cheers mate, whats are there like? well made? plug and play with no errors? Have you and pics at night?


----------



## mathyou78 (Mar 12, 2007)

Got any pics of the interior with the LEDs on?


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks class man, one of the nicest ive seen tbh. Fair play


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Nice oem + modds


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks lads 



shane_ctr said:


> Cheers mate, whats are there like? well made? plug and play with no errors? Have you and pics at night?


They arent as well made as the OEM BMW headlights but thats to be expected really. They are plug & play, simply fit them, switch your lights on and away you go lol. They are good enough quality though, do their job well, and of course they look great


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

mathyou78 said:


> Got any pics of the interior with the LEDs on?












also got full leds in the rear of the car too as well as the glove box, foot pedals and door puddle lights.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

AaronB said:


> also got full leds in the rear of the car too as well as the glove box, foot pedals and door puddle lights.


I have done this too in my a3 cost me £23 well worth it . The boot one is perfect as I can acctuly see what I am doing now


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Nally said:


> Audi EM tuning - YouTube


Off topic i know, but thats a pretty cool version of that song mate, what remix is it?


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looks really nice, :thumb:.


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks man :thumb:


----------



## nermzy (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey mate, are you angel eyes set as DRL's or do they only work when you you turn the lights on?

cheers.


----------



## mathyou78 (Mar 12, 2007)

Smart looking motor. I have the same model. Looking for some springs and wheels now.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice OEM looking mods mate.


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks guys 



nermzy said:


> Hey mate, are you angel eyes set as DRL's or do they only work when you you turn the lights on?
> 
> cheers.


The angel eyes only work when i switch them on mate, they arent DRLs


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

AaronB said:


> The angel eyes only work when i switch them on mate, they arent DRLs


You can get them coded to work as drls on the one series so you should be able to do it on the 3 series too!


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

any idea on how to do it mate?


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

AaronB said:


> any idea on how to do it mate?


Sorry no idea! Ask on one of those forums for bmws? I'm sure they will be able to help


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Wheels really set it off as do the rear Blackline lights


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks mate


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

That's one of the nicest 3s iv seen.


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Jason M5 said:


> That's one of the nicest 3s iv seen.


Thanks man, your M looks unreal too


----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

was the kidney grills easy to fit im tempepted to fit the black kidney grill to my e91 m sport.

also those LEDS how do you know which ones to get? sorry if this sounds a bit basic!

fantastic looking car though mate, looks sweet as!


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Grills were easy to fit mate, just get a good firm grip and pull towards you lol and they should come out in your hand.

The LEDs are all different mate, roof lights, puddle lights and footwell lights are 501s, glovebox, vanity mirrors and boot are c5w

and thanks mate


----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

AaronB said:


> Grills were easy to fit mate, just get a good firm grip and pull towards you lol and they should come out in your hand.
> 
> The LEDs are all different mate, roof lights, puddle lights and footwell lights are 501s, glovebox, vanity mirrors and boot are c5w
> 
> and thanks mate


Do I just search on eBay then for 501 led and straight swap? No need for changing connectors or anything?


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Bmwjc said:


> Do I just search on eBay then for 501 led and straight swap? No need for changing connectors or anything?


yep, straight swap, plug and play :thumb:


----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

Cheers for that! Will give that a go! Also want to do the number plate!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

those wheels suit it so well! lovely clean motor too :thumb:


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

tidy motor Aaron!


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Cracking looking 3.


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## mathyou78 (Mar 12, 2007)

How does the ride compare to the standard set up?


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

AaronB said:


> Off topic i know, but thats a pretty cool version of that song mate, what remix is it?


No idear mate it's just off YouTube ( top one)


----------

